# Engine longevity - Hymer 1991 fiat camp



## Demnrave (Sep 8, 2017)

Good morning all, 

WE NEED HELP!!!

We are on the brink of purchasing our first motor home and are very taken with the old hymers. We have had a VW T4 Van with a rock and roll bed. We have enjoyed it greatly and she (blue steel) has been a total road warrior. We know these vans and their engines inside out but are more limited on the above. 

We are on the brink of buying an immaculate Hymer on a fiat chassis, camp 55 model built in 1991. It has 175k on the clock. It passed its MOT with no advisories. In 2015 It had the engine either replaced or 'reconditioned' (we should get to the bottom of this shortly but 'reconditioned' is sounding more likely. Invoices for all works are being sent through). 175k on our van is nothing and could easily do that again and more. Before we take the plunge and part with nearly 8k we would really appreciate an experts opinion. 

Thanks so much in advance x


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't see any problem depending on good maintenance?

PS. I am not an expert!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Many folk do run with older well maintained vehicles the only potential issue, and I know it's obvious, is the availability of spare parts if something does go wrong. 

On another forum recently the offending item was a gearbox oil cooler for a Merc powered MH only 12 years old, none secondhand although still available at £700 new !

Might be worth asking if there is any guarantee on the recon work.

Not an expert either.

Terry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Buying an older van is like buying an older car, they are old and as such things "will" go wrong, if you are wanting a van that is unlikely to have and develop faults, sorry there isn't such an animal, of any age..

If you like it buy it and cope with what happens down the road, ask Barry D on here he is an expert at nailing things back on..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah just get some of that rubber tape And self tappers and you can fix anything in an old van  (except the engine)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The Ducato forum is where there are experts:wink2::-

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would strongly suggest that you test drive whilst loaded to ensure that it has enough power for your requirements. Many years ago I purchased a Pilote MH on a Renault base that had a 1900 non turbo engine. Gutless doesn't come anywhere near close. On steep hills the only option was 1st (yes first) gear. We didn't keep it long.

As Ray has said, older vehicles WILL go wrong at times. If you are mechanically adept then that shouldn't pose any problem PROVIDING you can get any replacement part that might be required. It's the base vehicle that will cause you the problems not the Hymer bit!! Remember it's built on basically a van chassis and vans don't have a lengthy service life so the manufacturers will only carry spares for a limited time once production of that model has ceased. 

Not trying to put you off, just make you aware of what you need to consider before parting with your hard earned!

Andy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I disagree with Mr Plodd on the Hymer part of it.

Please don't just look at the engine, the Hymer bit can have problems at this age, damp, rotten wood on the inside, leaks through locker doors causing damp on the interior of lockers, mushy locker doors.

Use a good damp meter, check everything, cracks in shower/toilet floor arise too.

Thoroughly check everything works, heating, fridge on all power sources, electrics, taps etc.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Coppo

My point was that it's the underlying mechanics that can cause the sort of problems that prevent you from actually _using_ the MH. The habitation part might be "an issue" at times but won't prevent the OP from being able to use his MH, unlike a mechanical issue (not necessarily engine) that may well do so.

Habitation stuff can be fixed at leisure. If a mechanical part is in short supply then it's possible the MH will not be available for use.

Andy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Coppo
> 
> My point was that it's the underlying mechanics that can cause the sort of problems that prevent you from actually _using_ the MH. The habitation part might be "an issue" at times but won't prevent the OP from being able to use his MH, unlike a mechanical issue (not necessarily engine) that may well do so.
> 
> ...


Yes I know what you meant I didn't just want the OP to concentrate on the engine though and forget about very expensive repairs to the Hymer side of it, of which there could be many. Even if the engine is tip top and spares are available the costs to rectify the Hymer part could mean the van is worthless.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Good point !!

Andy


----------



## Keviny (May 1, 2017)

Owning a 28 year old Hymer 644 I speak from experience.

At those sort of mileages I would look for evidence that if it has a turbo fitted it has been reconditioned or replaced, they whistle when they start to fail.
If it has the 5 speed Ducato gearbox the fifth gear itself is a weakness, if you catch it before fails, its a circa £200 repair, if it fails its £700 plus, you can take the endplate of the fifth gear casing separately and view the gear itself.

Apart from these I have not encountered any major issues.

Kevin


----------



## dawolf (Sep 14, 2017)

Keviny said:


> Owning a 28 year old Hymer 644 I speak from experience.
> 
> At those sort of mileages I would look for evidence that if it has a turbo fitted it has been reconditioned or replaced, they whistle when they start to fail.
> If it has the 5 speed Ducato gearbox the fifth gear itself is a weakness, if you catch it before fails, its a circa £200 repair, if it fails its £700 plus, you can take the endplate of the fifth gear casing separately and view the gear itself.
> ...


hello keviny,i have a hymer 1990 b644,do you know where i can get new headlights,as having problem getting spares,thank annette


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Da wolf....

Try O'Learys, near Hull for your headlights.....that is where we bought ours. A number of years ago, but he might be able to point you in the right direction.

Sundial


----------



## Keviny (May 1, 2017)

Annette 
Join the Classic Hymer group on Facebook and put out a request, somebody will have some spares.


----------

